# test kit question



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i have the hagen master test kit. it has 2 ph tester bottles one for ph up to 7.4 ish the other over 7.4, only difference is for the higher ph test you use 3 drops instead of 2. does anyone know if the contents r identical as i have used up the high ph and still have plenty of the lower tester?

thank you, come again
Kathie


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

if you have any PH high left, you could run two tests side by side and compare.


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

The test kits for high and low contain different chemicals.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ok thanks guys....


----------

